# ما هو استخدام البورق او البوراكس او Borax في صناعة الصابون



## AboMado (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الساده الافاضل خبراء المنتدى
ده اول موضوع ليا و احب احييكم على مواضيعكم الكثيره التي استفدت منها كثيرا
في بحثى حول ترتيبي لانشاء مشروع للصابون السائل

و لكن عند بحثي عن مواضيع باللغ الانجليزيه وجدت ان اسم البوراق او Borax مستخدم بشكل كثيف ف التركيبات لديهم 

في حين اني لم اجده في التركيبات الموجوده هنا ف المنتدى

فهل لدى حضراتكم افادة عن هذا المنتج و استخدامه و فاعليته ؟؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AboMado (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الخير 
ايه اساتذتنا 
124 فيو و مفيش كومنت واحد؟؟؟

انا افتكرته سؤال سهل


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 يناير 2013)

الأخ العزيز

البوراكس يستخدم كمادة مساعده تزيد من قابلية التنظيف وخاصه مساحيق التنظيف ويستخدم للصابون السائل الطبيعي لزيادة قابلية التنظيف وخاص المستخدم للأغراض المنزلية ويستخدم أيضا في نفس الوقت كمثخن للصابون السائل الطبيعي


----------



## AboMado (1 يناير 2013)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ العزيز
> 
> البوراكس يستخدم كمادة مساعده تزيد من قابلية التنظيف وخاصه مساحيق التنظيف ويستخدم للصابون السائل الطبيعي لزيادة قابلية التنظيف وخاص المستخدم للأغراض المنزلية ويستخدم أيضا في نفس الوقت كمثخن للصابون السائل الطبيعي



الف شكر على الرد 
واضح ان حضرتك فاهم المواد و الموضوع بشكل كويس 
فعذرا لقلة خبرتي 

ما معنى مثخن للصابون ؟

و ما معنى الصابون السائل " الطبيعي " ؟ هل يختلف عن تركيبة الصابون السائل الموجوده بالمواضيع مثل تركيبة م ـ مهدي؟

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 يناير 2013)

الأخ العزيز ما أقصده هو الصابون السائل الطبيعي المصنع من زيوت طبيعية وليس مواد كيمياوية كمبرلان وتكسابون وغيرها وهو يستخدم لغسل اليدين وغسل الشعر وغيره وهو ليس بالسهل تصنيعه


----------



## AboMado (5 يناير 2013)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ العزيز ما أقصده هو الصابون السائل الطبيعي المصنع من زيوت طبيعية وليس مواد كيمياوية كمبرلان وتكسابون وغيرها وهو يستخدم لغسل اليدين وغسل الشعر وغيره وهو ليس بالسهل تصنيعه


جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس اكرم 
و اذا سمحت هتقل عليك 
ما معنى مثخن للصابون فهذا اللفظ قرأته اكثر من مره و لم افهمه ؟؟


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (6 يناير 2013)

مثخن الصابون هو ماده تزيد من قوام الصابون والمثخنات كثيرة الأنواع وأناأفضل التايلوز لأنه يعتبر مادة طبيعية وهو ( هايدروكسي أثيل سيللوز )


----------



## AboMado (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات يا بشمهندس :31:


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... البوراكس أو الصوديوم بوريت Sodium Borate وتعرف كذلك باسم الصوديوم تيترا بوريت Sodium Tetra Borate STB ملح أبيض صلب متبلر على صورة مسحوق أو حبيبات يذوب ببطء فى الماء البارد ويستخدم فى التركيبات لأسباب متنوعة منها أنه يساعد على التقليل أو التخلص( فى بعض الأحيان) من عسر الماء وذلك بتفاعله مع الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم. كما أن هذه المادة فعالة فى تشتيت وانتشار رواسب عسر الماء.كما أن له خواص تنظيفية مقبولة ويساعد على تبييض الأنسجة. ويستخدم بصورة مطردة فى صناعة السيراميك والأرضيات وطبياً له تأثير قابض لللأنسجة Astringent إلا أنه سام للجلد لذلك لم يعد يضاف للتركيبات الطبية.​*


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

*Borax*, also known as *sodium borate*, *sodium tetraborate*, or*disodium tetraborate*, is an important boron compound, amineral, and a salt of boric acid. Powdered borax is white, consisting of soft colorless crystals that dissolve easily in water.
Borax has a wide variety of uses. It is a component of manydetergents, cosmetics, and enamel glazes. It is also used to make buffer solutions in biochemistry, as a fire retardant, as ananti-fungal compound for fiberglass, as a flux in metallurgy, neutron-capture shields for radioactive sources, a texturing agent in cooking, and as a precursor for other boron compounds.
In artisanal gold mining, the borax method is sometimes used as a substitute for toxic mercury in the gold extraction process. Borax was reportedly used by gold miners in parts of the Philippines in the 1900s.
The term _borax_ is used for a number of closely related minerals or chemical compounds that differ in their crystal water content, but usually refers to the decahydrate. Commercially sold borax is usually partially dehydrated.
The word _borax_ is from Arabic būraq (بورق), meaning "white"; which is indeed from Middle Persian bwrk, which might have meant potassium nitrate or another fluxing agent, now known as būrah (بوره). Another name for borax is tincal, from Sanskrit.[SUP][2][/SUP]
Borax was first discovered in dry lake beds in Tibet and was imported via the Silk Road to Arabia.[SUP][2][/SUP] Borax first came into common use in the late 19th century when Francis Marion Smith's Pacific Coast Borax Company began to market and popularize a large variety of applications under the famous 20 Mule Team Borax trademark, named for the method by which borax was originally hauled out of the California and Nevada deserts in large enough quantities to make it cheap and commonly available


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

*البورق* هو ملح رمزه الكيميائي Na[SUB]2[/SUB]B[SUB]4[/SUB]O[SUB]7[/SUB]·10H[SUB]2[/SUB]O يذوب بسهولة في الماء الدافئ.البَوْرق ويسمى أيضًا البوراكس، مُرَكَّب مهم لعنصر البورون. يتكون من بلورات ناعمة، بيضاء متعددة الأطراف. وتذوب بلورات البورق بسرعة في الماء وتتجمع معًا إذا تعرضت لهواء رطب. والاسم الكيميائي للبورق بورات الصوديوم أو رباعي بورات الصوديوم وصيغته الكيميائية Na2 B4 O7 10H20.


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

للبورق عدة استعمالات صناعية. وتحتوي الكثير من مساحيق الغسيل، وأجهزة إزالة عسر الماء، والصابون على البورق. ويخلط المُصنِّعون البورق مع الصلصال وبعض المواد الأخرى لصنع مينا الخزف لأحواض الغسيل والمواقد والثلاجات، والبلاطات المعدنية. ويستعمل صانعو الأواني الفخارية البورق ليقوي منتجاتهم وليضفي لمعانًا على الصحون. ويخلط الزجَّاجون البورق مع الرمل لينصهر بسهولة وينتج زجاجًا قويًّا لامعًا. وتصنع أواني الطبخ الزجاجية ومقاييس الحرارة من الزجاج المحتوي على البورق. كما يستعمل البورق في صناعة النسيج، وفي دبغ الجلود وفي صناعة الورق.


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

تأتي معظم إنتاج العالم من البورق يستخرج من تركيا ووادي الموت بكاليفورنيا ومن صحراء موهابيبالولايات المتحدة وصحراء أتاكاما، تشيلي. كما يُستخرج البورق في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من المناجم السطحية في صحراء موهابي المجاورة حيث يقوم عمال التعدين بإزالة الطبقة الأرضية العليا لكشف الطبقة التي يوجد فيها البورق. ويستعمل العمال المتفجرات لنسف وتفكيك البورق الصلب. ثم يتم تكسير كتل البورق الكبيرة وإذابتها. ويمر المحلول بعدة مراحل تنقية حتى يتم الحصول على بلورات البورق.كذلك يتم الحصول على البورق من البحيرات الجافة أو المرة. ويتم ضخ المحلول الملحي الذي يحتوي على أملاح كثيرة غير البورق من البحيرة إلى حاويات. ويوضع المحلول في أحواضٍ لفصل البورق عن الأملاح الأثقل التي تهبط إلى أسفل. ويتبلور المحلول الملحي المتبقي وينقى البورق.من المصادر الكبرى للبورق التجاري معدن يسمى الكرنيت. وتوجد كميات كبيرة من هذا المعدن الذي يتكون من نحو 75% من بورات الصوديوم النقي، في صحراء موهابي. ويتم الحصول على البورق من الكرنيت بإذابة المعدن في الماء وترشيح الشوائب، ثم تركه ليتبلور مرة ثانية.ويقال إن صحراء التبت كانت أول مصدر للبورق. ومنذ العشرينيات من القرن العشرين أنتجت الولايات المتحدة معظم الإنتاج العالمي من البورق.


----------

